# Help with Mantella ID



## ~Fluff~ (Feb 10, 2006)

I bought these as painted mantellas. There were two of them that looked like painteds and two of them looked like this green frog. One of the green ones passed away not long after I got them. :?: I tried to get better pics tonight but I got one blurry shot and now can't find the frog. :? I do know the creases of the legs are blood red and the belly is black with very few bluish dots. This is a pic I took of them when I first got them, still in thier cups. If better pics are needed, I can try to do that. Thanks. 

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c1/dckalittle/paintedmantella022406001.jpg


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

That would be a _Mantella crocea_


----------



## ~Fluff~ (Feb 10, 2006)

Wow, that was quick. Thanks!!


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

lol, I try


----------



## ~Fluff~ (Feb 10, 2006)

I have a question. I should probably start a new thread. :? 

Am I doing them an injustice by keeping them together? They all three hunker down together. The only time I see them separate is at feeding time, in at which time the painteds are much bolder and will come out and carouse the tank. The green one stays hidden all the time. I had to dig for it tonight to make sure it was still in there, alive and well.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I'm personally not up to date on the specific requirements of the two species, but they could very well have differen temperatuere needs (these can vary widely within the genus), and generally you don't want to mix species. There are those who know more about their specific care (where are the mantella guys when you need them?) and how to house each species specifically.


----------



## ~Fluff~ (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks. Maybe one will pop in. They have been together for awhile now. I felt bad for them, that's why I bought all four. They were in a tank with a piece of wood and wet gravel. I guess if settnig up another tank is what is needed, then that is what will be done but they seem to be doing well together for now. They are all pretty fat and have healthy appetites. Here is a pic of thier tank. The tank temps run around 75-80 during the day.http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c1/dckalittle/041806035.jpg


----------



## ~Fluff~ (Feb 10, 2006)

I know kerokero ID'd this for me but I was going through my pics and found a belly and side shot, and figured I'd post them anyway. 

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c1/dckalittle/031606002.jpg

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c1/dckalittle/041706003.jpg


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice shots! I wish the belly shot had been in a less opaque container - that a rare view for a mantella lol. Very cool that it shows off the flash marks!


----------

